# Just bought a used CRR2450 but......



## jasnjules (Dec 4, 2016)

Bought a used one yesterday but after trying it out today on the first snow of the season, I'm not sure it's working right. I bought it hoping my 13 and 12 year old boys could run it around the neighborhood but it seems to push pretty hard. Wheels turn freely but it's the front edge that scrapes along pretty hard. Are the blades supposed to be 5/8 inch above the ground? Are they worn more than usual? I thought perhaps the blades would make contact first and sort of act as a help to pushing. I'm ignorant. I've never owned one except for one my grandpa bought me back in the early 80s. If I need to change the rubber blades, is it a pain and where is a good place to find parts?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

if the paddles are worn the machine will not perform even close to how it should. no big deal to change them.....but dont get fooled into buying knock off's. go to a dealer if there is one close, or order oem online. just a side note......keep the boys in check...at that age they can tend to be a bit hard on machinery which can get costly !


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

classic symptoms of worn paddles and scrapers. on the toros they are pretty easy to change i believe they are all carriage bolts


----------



## jasnjules (Dec 4, 2016)

super. Thank you.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

take a real good look at the paddles, you should see a small hole near the tip of the paddle. that is the wear indicator. if your paddles are worn into the wear indicator it is pass time to replace them and replace the scraper bar while you are at it


----------

